# Pier Gaff / Net



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Per my earlier post going to spend some time on the pier and not offshore this year. When I was a kid growing up in Port Aransas, on larger fish we used basically a flying gaff made out of a huge trbel hook for big fish and what was basically a large "crab net" on a rope for smaller fish. Any ideas or suggesstions on best way to bring in large and small fish up onto the pier? Trying to be optimistic and prepared here! Been 20+ years since I fished off a pier.....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Just like you said, gaff or net. Both are available at most of the local b&ts.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll be out there tomorrow but most people use the gaff for most of the legal kings and the smaller ones are basically reeled all the way up.


----------

